# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Ενεργοποίηση ρελε 12v και προστασία

## bluedr

Εχω ενα ρελε που θέλω να το ενεργοποιω. Ο μετασχηματιστης μου είναι 12v 3amper. Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής, θα πρέπει να βάλω αντίσταση απο το τροφοδοτικό προς το ρελε η το συνδέω απευθείας? Και αν ναι πως θα υπολογίσω τη αντίσταση θέλω?

Υ.Γ.  να αναφέρω ότι το ρελε θα είναι ενεργοποιημένο για πολλές ώρες καθημερινά και με ενδιαφέρει και η ασφάλεια και η μακροζωία του ρελε.

----------


## ezizu

Βασικά δώσε πληροφορίες- χαρακτηριστικά και για τον ρελέ.

----------


## elektronio

> Εχω ενα ρελε που θέλω να το ενεργοποιω. Ο μετασχηματιστης μου είναι 12v 3amper. Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής, θα πρέπει να βάλω αντίσταση απο το τροφοδοτικό προς το ρελε η το συνδέω απευθείας? Και αν ναι πως θα υπολογίσω τη αντίσταση θέλω?
> 
> Υ.Γ.  να αναφέρω ότι το ρελε θα είναι ενεργοποιημένο για πολλές ώρες καθημερινά και με ενδιαφέρει και η ασφάλεια και η μακροζωία του ρελε.


Δεν αναφέρεις αν τα 12V είναι AC ή DC. 
Αν το ρελέ είναι 12V AC το συνδέεις χωρίς τίποτε άλλο στο μετασχηματιστή. Για τα Αμπέρ θα προσέξεις να μην τραβάει το τύλιγμα του ρελέ πάνω από 3Α πράγμα απίθανο.

Η μακροζωΐα του ρελέ εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του ρελέ. Συνήθως χαλάνε πιο πολύ όταν ανοιγοκλείνουν ή αν διακόπτουν υψηλά ρεύματα. Πρέπει να προσέξεις το ρεύμα που περνά από τις επαφές να είναι μικρότερο από αυτό που αντέχουν.

----------


## bluedr

> Δεν αναφέρεις αν τα 12V είναι AC ή DC. 
> Αν το ρελέ είναι 12V AC το συνδέεις χωρίς τίποτε άλλο στο μετασχηματιστή. Για τα Αμπέρ θα προσέξεις να μην τραβάει το τύλιγμα του ρελέ πάνω από 3Α πράγμα απίθανο.
> 
> Η μακροζωΐα του ρελέ εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του ρελέ. Συνήθως χαλάνε πιο πολύ όταν ανοιγοκλείνουν ή αν διακόπτουν υψηλά ρεύματα. Πρέπει να προσέξεις το ρεύμα που περνά από τις επαφές να είναι μικρότερο από αυτό που αντέχουν.


SRU-12VDC-SL-C είναι το όνομα του. Συνεχές 12v λάθος μου που δεν το ανέφερα. Η ενεργοποίηση θα είναι με 12v 3amper μετασχηματιστή. Από την άλλη θα περνάει 3,3v λίγα miliampere. Δεν βλέπω να γράφει κάπου Πόσο τραβάει το Πηνειό του ρελε. Έχει και mmanual εδώ
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Documents/RELE_SRU12VDC.pdf
 αλλά δεν τα καταλαβαίνω Όλα

----------


## vasilimertzani

Και ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι μαλλον τροφοδοτικο.
Δωσε καμια εικονα και καμια περιγραφη τι εχεις/θες να κάνεις 

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## bluedr

> Και ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι μαλλον τροφοδοτικο.
> Δωσε καμια εικονα και καμια περιγραφη τι εχεις/θες να κάνεις 
> 
> Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.


Θέλω να συνδέσω ενα μάτι συναγερμού, όσο περνάει ρεύμα από το μάτι το ρελε είναι οπλισμένο, όταν πιάνει κίνηση κόβει το ρεύμα και το ρελε αφοπλιζετε, απο την άλλη μεριά του ρελε θα εχω συνδεόμενο έναν μικρουπολογιστη με gpio pins και θα διαβάζει συνέχεια ουσιαστικά Πότε το μάτι έπιασε κίνηση και Πότε Όχι, αυτο θα γίνεται αρκετές φορές την μέρα και αλλά μετά θέλω να υπολογίσω κάτι στατιστικά.
Το συνδεσα το ρελε με 12v αλλά όταν γίνετε οπλιση νομίζω πως το έλκει με αρκετή δύναμη και ακούω το τακ λίγο έντονα. Για την ακρίβεια το ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα της είναι λίγο παραπάνω απο 12v. Γι'αυτό και εξαρχής σκεφτόμουν να βάλω μια αντίσταση στην σύνδεσή του για να μην έχει αυτή τη βίαιη οπλιση Αφού δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα βολτ Γιατί ο μετασχηματιστή μου βγάζει ακριβώς 12 και κάτι ψηλά. Δεν εχω τρελές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών  γι'αυτό αν λέω κάτι τραγικα λάθος να με πληροφορισετε :-p

----------


## ezizu

> SRU-12VDC-SL-C είναι το όνομα του. Συνεχές 12v λάθος μου που δεν το ανέφερα. Η ενεργοποίηση θα είναι με 12v 3amper μετασχηματιστή. Από την άλλη θα περνάει 3,3v λίγα miliampere. Δεν βλέπω να γράφει κάπου Πόσο τραβάει το Πηνειό του ρελε. Έχει και mmanual εδώ
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Documents/RELE_SRU12VDC.pdf
>  αλλά δεν τα καταλαβαίνω Όλα


Στο pdf που έχεις βάλει αναφέρει τα πάντα :
nomimal current = 30mA
coil resistance   = 400Ω (+/-10%)
power consumption  =0.36W

Το πηνίο θα << τραβάει >> όσο ρεύμα χρειάζεται ακριβώς, άσχετα αν η max παροχή του τροφοδοτικού είναι μεγαλύτερη (στην περίπτωσή σου 3Α). 
Εφόσον το πηνίο έχει συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση στο DC και η τάση είναι σταθερή (12V), τότε και το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει το πηνίο του ρελέ θα είναι σταθερό και η τιμή του θα είναι :

I=V/R => I= 12/400 => I= 0.03A= 30mA 

ή 

P=V x I => I= P/V => I= 0.36/12 => P= 0.03A =30mA

Το ότι η τάση είναι λίγα mV μεγαλύτερη (αλήθεια πόσο ακριβώς είναι η τιμή της) δεν νομίζω ότι θα δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο ρελέ .
Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μια δίοδο (π.χ. 1Ν4001.....1Ν4007) αντιπαράλληλα (δες το σχέδιο παρακάτω) στο πηνίο του ρελέ .


relay.JPG

----------

her (18-12-15)

----------


## sofosal

> Στο pdf που έχεις βάλει αναφέρει τα πάντα :
> nomimal current = 30mA
> coil resistance   = 400Ω (+/-10%)
> power consumption  =0.36W
> 
> Το πηνίο θα << τραβάει >> όσο ρεύμα χρειάζεται ακριβώς, άσχετα αν η max παροχή του τροφοδοτικού είναι μεγαλύτερη (στην περίπτωσή σου 3Α). 
> Εφόσον το πηνίο έχει συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση στο DC και η τάση είναι σταθερή (12V), τότε και το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει το πηνίο του ρελέ θα είναι σταθερό και η τιμή του θα είναι :
> 
> I=V/R => I= 12/400 => I= 0.03A= 30mA 
> ...


όπως ακριβώς παραπάνω,
κι αν θες για περισσότερη προστασία βάλε ένα L7812CV,
regulator στα 12 volt.voltage-regulator-l7812cv-1-5a-12v-mcs123-1407-29-mcs123@9.jpg

Επειδή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα τροφοδοτήσεις από τα τωρινά 3Α, 12 volt τροφοδοτικό σου, δώσε από το regulator, μόνο στο ρελέ.
(1με 1,5 Αμπερ αντέχει το παραπάνω).

----------


## her

Το 7812 σε τι θα χρησιμέψει; Το τροφοδοτικό είναι 12V και το ρελε 12V άρα είναι οκ. Και 13V να ήταν το τροφοδοτικό πάλι το ρελε θα σου δουλέψει κανονικά αν το συνδέσεις απευθείας και πάλι το 7812 δεν θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις (λόγο μικρής διαφοράς τάσης Vin β Vout).

----------

ezizu (19-12-15), FILMAN (21-12-15), klik (23-12-15)

----------


## @Vagelis@

πολυ σωστη η προσθηκη της διοδου παραλληλα με το τυλιγμα του ρελε
και αν θεωρεις οτι θελεις να δινεις στο ρελε λιγο κατω απο οτι δινεις τωρα,
μπορεις να προσθεσεις σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια του, μια διοδο 1Ν4007

relay2.JPG

----------


## ezizu

Συμφωνώ με τον Ηρακλή (her). 
Για να μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει το L7812CV, απαιτείται νομίζω μια διαφορά τάσης Vin - Vout = 2,5V (min). 

Όσο για την σύνδεση διόδου σε σειρά που αναφέρει ο Βαγγέλης (@Vagelis@), θα κάνει όντως μια πτώση τάσης περίπου 0,6-0,7V, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητη επειδή, βάσει του pdf ( Max-Allowable Voltage =VDCx130%), η max τάση που μπορεί να δεχτεί το πηνίο του ρελέ είναι 15,6V .

Συνοπτικά το πηνίο του ρελέ (βάσει του pdf πάντα) μπορεί να λειτουργεί με τάσεις από  9V - 15,6V:

Τάση ενεργοποίησης επαφών  (Pull-InVoltage =VDCx75% ) = 9V  
έως
Μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη τάση λειτουργίας ( Max-Allowable Voltage =VDCx130%)= 15,6V

----------

FILMAN (21-12-15), klik (23-12-15)

----------


## klik

> Θέλω να συνδέσω ενα μάτι συναγερμού, όσο περνάει ρεύμα από το μάτι το ρελε είναι οπλισμένο, όταν πιάνει κίνηση κόβει το ρεύμα και το ρελε αφοπλιζετε, απο την άλλη μεριά του ρελε θα εχω συνδεόμενο έναν μικρουπολογιστη με gpio pins και θα διαβάζει συνέχεια ουσιαστικά Πότε το μάτι έπιασε κίνηση και Πότε Όχι, αυτο θα γίνεται αρκετές φορές την μέρα και αλλά μετά θέλω να υπολογίσω κάτι στατιστικά....


το μάτι συναγερμού έχει μέσα ρελέ (τύπου reed). Είσαι σίγουρος ότι χρειάζεσαι μετασχηματιστή και ρελέ;
Είναι και κάτι άλλο συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο μάτι του συναγερμού;

----------

FILMAN (21-12-15)

----------


## bluedr

> Στο pdf που έχεις βάλει αναφέρει τα πάντα :
> nomimal current = 30mA
> coil resistance   = 400Ω (+/-10%)
> power consumption  =0.36W
> 
> Το πηνίο θα << τραβάει >> όσο ρεύμα χρειάζεται ακριβώς, άσχετα αν η max παροχή του τροφοδοτικού είναι μεγαλύτερη (στην περίπτωσή σου 3Α). 
> Εφόσον το πηνίο έχει συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση στο DC και η τάση είναι σταθερή (12V), τότε και το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει το πηνίο του ρελέ θα είναι σταθερό και η τιμή του θα είναι :
> 
> I=V/R => I= 12/400 => I= 0.03A= 30mA 
> ...


Βασικατωρα το μέτρησα ακριβώς βγάζει 13,7V καιτο ρελε ειναι 12 λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?Το τροφοδοτικό απέξω λέει 12 και μεπαραπλάνησε.

----------


## bluedr

> το μάτι συναγερμού έχει μέσα ρελέ (τύπου reed). Είσαι σίγουρος ότι χρειάζεσαι μετασχηματιστή και ρελέ;
> Είναι και κάτι άλλο συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο μάτι του συναγερμού;


Το ξέρω ότι έχει ρελε απλά με τα 3,3v και τα λίγα milliampere που βγάζει ο μικρουπολογιστης(raspberry pi b+) νομίζω δεν μου αρκεί Γιατί θα έχω και περίπου 60 μέτρα καλώδιο συναγερμού μέχρι να φτάσω στο μάτι. Αρα  αποφάσισα να βάλω τροφοδοτικό και την εντολή για το αν πιάνει κίνηση η Όχι να το παρόν απο το ρελε που θα είναι διπλα απο τον μικρουπολογιστη. Άλλωστε θα χρειαστώ ουτοση άλλος το τροφοδοτικό για την τροφοδοσία του PIR

----------


## sofosal

> Βασικατωρα το μέτρησα ακριβώς βγάζει 13,7V καιτο ρελε ειναι 12 λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?Το τροφοδοτικό απέξω λέει 12 και μεπαραπλάνησε.



Βάλε το regulator που σου προτείνω, να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο...
μιας που το τροφοδοτικό σου πιθανότατα δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένο στα 12 volt...
στην πλευρά της εξόδου , στα 12 volt, βάλε και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 100 μF (η/ και μεγαλύτερο) στα 25 volt,
και την "ανάποδη" δίοδο που σου προτάθηκε παραπάνω.
Έτσι θα είσαι "κομπλέ"....

----------


## klik

> Το ξέρω ότι έχει ρελε απλά με τα 3,3v και τα λίγα milliampere που βγάζει ο μικρουπολογιστης(raspberry pi b+) νομίζω δεν μου αρκεί Γιατί θα έχω και περίπου 60 μέτρα καλώδιο συναγερμού μέχρι να φτάσω στο μάτι. Αρα  αποφάσισα να βάλω τροφοδοτικό και την εντολή για το αν πιάνει κίνηση η Όχι να το παρόν απο το ρελε που θα είναι διπλα απο τον μικρουπολογιστη. Άλλωστε θα χρειαστώ ουτοση άλλος το τροφοδοτικό για την τροφοδοσία του PIR


Στα 60 μέτρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα τα 3,3V, αλλά το μήκος και ο θόρυβος που εισάγει.
Εκτός από ρελέ, μπορείς να βάλεις 
1) οπτοζεύκτη + αντίσταση (π.χ. 4N26) ή 
2) ένα τρανζιστορ (bc547) + αντίσταση + 1 πυκνωτή για το θόρυβο.
Με τις solid λύσεις (οπτοζεύκτη ή τρανζιστορ) δεν θα έχεις και το θόρυβο κλικ-κλικ του ρελέ και επιπλέον δεν θα ταλαιπωρείς τις επαφές του reed relay του PIR με το ρεύμα του ρελέ.

----------

ezizu (22-12-15), FILMAN (21-12-15), goulf (23-12-15)

----------


## bluedr

> Στα 60 μέτρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα τα 3,3V, αλλά το μήκος και ο θόρυβος που εισάγει.
> Εκτός από ρελέ, μπορείς να βάλεις 
> 1) οπτοζεύκτη + αντίσταση (π.χ. 4N26) ή 
> 2) ένα τρανζιστορ (bc547) + αντίσταση + 1 πυκνωτή για το θόρυβο.
> Με τις solid λύσεις (οπτοζεύκτη ή τρανζιστορ) δεν θα έχεις και το θόρυβο κλικ-κλικ του ρελέ και επιπλέον δεν θα ταλαιπωρείς τις επαφές του reed relay του PIR με το ρεύμα του ρελέ.



Πολύενδιαφέρων παρατήρηση με (bc547) +αντίσταση + 1 πυκνωτή για το θόρυβο. 
Θατο δουλέψω με τα 3,3V? Και αν μετά θελήσωνα βάλω άλλα 5 μάτια και 10 μαγνητικέςεπαφές σε πόρτες θα μπορώ η θα έχωαπόλεια? 
πριν κανένα 6μηνο έφτιαξασε ένα φίλο αυτό που βλέπεις στην εικόνααπό κάτω για το μηχανάκι του που έχειστην πιλοτή, όποιος το πλησιάζει τουβαράει στο σπίτι, αλλά αυτό δούλευεεξολοκλήρου με 12v και ήταν και πιο μικρήη απόσταση. με ενδιαφέρει(καλά δεν θασκάσω κιόλας) να μην ακούγετε ο ήχοςόπλισης άπλα το επέλεξα ως μια εύκοληκαι σίγουρη λύση

----------


## sofosal

Αν δεν θες να ακούγεται το ρελέ, αλλά και πιο για πιο απλή κατασκευή, βάλε ένα N-channel MOSFET τρανζίστορ, όπως το  2SK3639, 
η/ όποιο άλλο βρεις.
883559-DI1.gif
Στο gate δώσε την εντολή (από 2,5 volt και πάνω με μια αντίσταση στη σειρά , 1ΚΩΜ μέχρι και 10ΚΩΜ, η/ και χωρίς αντίσταση)
εκεί τραβάει κάποια μικροαμπέρ,
στην "κατανάλωσή" σου δώσε την τάση που θες, (μέχρι 20 volts, 15Αμπερ) 
την άλλη της άκρη δώστην στο Drain
και το Source , στη γη. 
Τέλεια δουλειά, οικονομική, σίγουρη!!

Η εσωτερική αντίσταση των MOSFET, είναι κάποια μιλιώμ ΜΟΝΟ!, άρα αντικαθιστά άκρως επάξια το ρελέ!!

Τα Ρελέ πια, χρησιμεύουν μόνο σε μεγάλες τάσεις,(AC)  αν και για κει υπάρχουν τα TRIACS!.

----------


## bluedr

> Αν δεν θες να ακούγεται το ρελέ, αλλά και πιο για πιο απλή κατασκευή, βάλε ένα N-channel MOSFET τρανζίστορ, όπως το  2SK3639, 
> η/ όποιο άλλο βρεις.
> 883559-DI1.gif
> Στο gate δώσε την εντολή (από 2,5 volt και πάνω με μια αντίσταση στη σειρά , 1ΚΩΜ μέχρι και 10ΚΩΜ, η/ και χωρίς αντίσταση)
> εκεί τραβάει κάποια μικροαμπέρ,
> στην "κατανάλωσή" σου δώσε την τάση που θες, (μέχρι 20 volts, 15Αμπερ) 
> την άλλη της άκρη δώστην στο Drain
> και το Source , στη γη. 
> Τέλεια δουλειά, οικονομική, σίγουρη!!
> ...


Ακούγεται πολυ καλο αλλα Όπως το έψαξα νομίζω δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτο που θέλω. Θέλω όσο περνάει ρεύμα από το ρελε του ματιού να στέλνω 3,3v και να διαβάζω απο τον μικρουπολογιστη μου πάλι 3,3v. Όταν διακόπτει θα διαβάζω 0. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το πως θα διαβάζω 3,3v Αφού απο ότι το έψαξα στην επαφή drain συνδέουμε ολα στο gnd. Αυτο θα μου χρησίμευε αν ήθελα να ενεργοποίησω κάτι που καταναλώνει 12v που απλά θα έστελνε την εντολή απο τον μικρουπολογιστη και δεν θα με ενδιέφερε να πάρω καμία πληροφορία. Αν το έχω καταλάβει λαθος ενημερώστε με

----------


## klik

Βαλε pnp με εκπομπο στο +. Συλλεκτη στην εισοδο σου και φυσικα αντισταση βασης. Αλληλυση ειναι με 2 npn για να κανουν δυο διαδοχικες αντιστροφες

----------


## sofosal

> Ακούγεται πολυ καλο αλλα Όπως το έψαξα νομίζω δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτο που θέλω. Θέλω όσο περνάει ρεύμα από το ρελε του ματιού να στέλνω 3,3v και να διαβάζω απο τον μικρουπολογιστη μου πάλι 3,3v. Όταν διακόπτει θα διαβάζω 0. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το πως θα διαβάζω 3,3v Αφού απο ότι το έψαξα στην επαφή drain συνδέουμε ολα στο gnd. Αυτο θα μου χρησίμευε αν ήθελα να ενεργοποίησω κάτι που καταναλώνει 12v που απλά θα έστελνε την εντολή απο τον μικρουπολογιστη και δεν θα με ενδιέφερε να πάρω καμία πληροφορία. Αν το έχω καταλάβει λαθος ενημερώστε με


όσο θα έχει τάση στο Gate και το τρανζίστορ είναι οπλισμένο το Drain έχει 0 (gnd),
όταν κοπεί η τάση από το Gate, το τρανζίστορ δεν άγει, άρα η τάση στο Drain είναι αυτή που του δίνεις.
Είναι νομίζω αυτό που ζητάς, η εντολή προς τον επεξεργαστή σου είναι στο Drain. (0/Ι).

αν το θες ανάποδα απλά βάλε ένα bc 327, η/ όποιο άλλο PNP τρανζίστορ, μπροστά από το MOSFET, και οδήγησέ το ανάποδα...

δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς θα κάνεις:
ποια κατανάλωση χρειάζεσαι να έχεις στο ρελέ η/ το MOSFET;
γιατί τα 3,3 του αισθητήρα δεν μπορούν να πάνε απευθείας στον επεξεργαστή;
η απόσταση στην περίπτωση του MOSFET, δεν θα επηρεάσει όσο κι αν θα έχεις πτώση τάσης, σίγουρα θα έχεις τα 2,5 που αυτό χρειάζεται.
αλλά και με λιγότερα , αυτό θα κάνει την δουλειά του, είναι τόσο πολύ ευαίσθητο στο Gate που οπλίζει ακόμα και με απλή αφή.

Πρόσεξε μην δώσεις σε καμία περίπτωση τάση μεγαλύτερη από 5 volt στην είσοδο του επεξεργαστή σου.
οι περισσότεροι δεν αντέχουν τάση πάνω από 5,5 volts!!

----------


## klik

Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές λύσεις για να διαλέξεις, αλλά κάποιες ίσως να μην είναι κατάλληλες λόγω του ότι δεν έχεις δώσει πολλές πληροφορίες.
Π.χ. στο ματάκι PIR εσύ διαλέγεις τι συνδεσμολογία να έχει το rele του και αν θα σου δίνει έξοδο high ή low.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι θα σου δίνει high χωρίς να έχει διέγερση. Τι τιμή θα έχει; Θα στείλεις 12V ή 3,3V; Τι τροφοδοσία θα δώσεις στο PIR και τι στην πλακέτα σου; Λεπτομέρειες που μπορεί να τις θεωρείς αμελητέες αλλά δεν είναι.

Αυτή την τάση (12V) από το PIR μπορείς να τη στείλεις (μέσω αντίστασης 2,7ΚΩ και ζένερ 3,3V) σε ένα NPN με συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη (συλλέκτης στα 3,3V) και να έχεις ταση 3,3V στον εκπομπό του (ίσως χρειαστείς αντίσταση pull down αν δεν έχει η πλακέτα σου). Θα έχεις 0V αν διεγερθεί το PIR kai πάρει 0 στη βάση.

Άλλη λύση είναι με 2npn και συνδεσμολογία κοινού εκπομπού (2 αντιστροφείς σε σειρά).
ρησιμοποιήσεις 
Άλλη λύση να βάλεις pnp σε συνδεσμολογία κοινού εκπομπού.

Άλλη λύση να συνδέσεις το PIR να σου δίνει low όταν έχει διέγερση και να τα κάνεις ανάποδα....

Άλλη λύση είναι τα optocoupler...

Δεν τελειώνει η ιστορία...

mosfet με 60 μέτρα καλώδιο στο gate χωρίς φίλτρα απόρριψης θορύβου και zener/tvs θα τα απέφευγα...

----------


## bluedr

> Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές λύσεις για να διαλέξεις, αλλά κάποιες ίσως να μην είναι κατάλληλες λόγω του ότι δεν έχεις δώσει πολλές πληροφορίες.
> Π.χ. στο ματάκι PIR εσύ διαλέγεις τι συνδεσμολογία να έχει το rele του και αν θα σου δίνει έξοδο high ή low.
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι θα σου δίνει high χωρίς να έχει διέγερση. Τι τιμή θα έχει; Θα στείλεις 12V ή 3,3V; Τι τροφοδοσία θα δώσεις στο PIR και τι στην πλακέτα σου; Λεπτομέρειες που μπορεί να τις θεωρείς αμελητέες αλλά δεν είναι.
> 
> Αυτή την τάση (12V) από το PIR μπορείς να τη στείλεις (μέσω αντίστασης 2,7ΚΩ και ζένερ 3,3V) σε ένα NPN με συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη (συλλέκτης στα 3,3V) και να έχεις ταση 3,3V στον εκπομπό του (ίσως χρειαστείς αντίσταση pull down αν δεν έχει η πλακέτα σου). Θα έχεις 0V αν διεγερθεί το PIR kai πάρει 0 στη βάση.
> 
> Άλλη λύση είναι με 2npn και συνδεσμολογία κοινού εκπομπού (2 αντιστροφείς σε σειρά).
> ρησιμοποιήσεις 
> Άλλη λύση να βάλεις pnp σε συνδεσμολογία κοινού εκπομπού.
> ...


Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίεςσας ειδικά εσένα klik μου έχεις δώσει πάρα πολύ τροφή και από χθες ψάχνω αυτά που λες και έχω μάθει πολλά που δεν ήξερα!

Λοιπών από την αρχή.. Το ρελέ του PIR θέλω να είναι ρυθμισμένο σε Ν.C. και θα δέχεται12V και θα μου επιστρέφει τα ίδια όσο δεν πιάνει κίνηση. Ο μικροϋπολογιστής μου θα στέλνει 3,3V και θέλω να διαβάζω 3,3V από ένα GPIO του μικροϋπολογιστήμου όσο δεν πιάνει κίνηση το PIR. Γιαυτό αρχικά ήθελα να το κάνω με ρελέ, οσο δεν πιάνει κίνηση τα 12v θα κρατάνε κλειστό το κύκλομα και το ρελέ θα ήταν οπλισμένο που απότην άλλη μεριά του θα έστελνα 3,3V και θα διάβαζα 3,3V. Όταν έπιανε κίνηση το PIR το ρελέ του θα άνοιγε το κύκλωμα των 12v και το ρελέ θα αφόπλιζε, άρα και τα 3,3V που θα έστελνα δέν θα έκλειναν κείκλομα και απο την GPIO του μικρουπολογιστή μου θα διάβαζα 0. Αυτή ηταν η αρχική μου ιδέα. Δεν τα έκανα ολα με τα 3,3V γιατί το PIR θα ήταν πολλά μέτρα μακριά και πιθανών να είναι και αρκετά PIR, φαντάστικα πως τα λίγα milliamper που βγάζει ο μικρουπολογιστής μου δεν θα με κάλυπταν.Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω κατι άλλο εκτός απο ρελέ γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η μακροζωία του κυκλώματος μου.
Δεν κρύβω οτι εντυπωσιάστηκα όσο διάβαζα για το πώς δουλεύει το optocoupler αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αντέχει στο χρόνο λόγοτου led που έχει στο εσωτερικό του,φαντάζομαι θα έχει ώρες ζωής.

Συνοψίζοντας θέλω όσο το ρελέ του PIRνακλείνει κύκλωμαμε τα 12v, να κλέινουν κύκλομα και τα 3,3V του μικρουπολογιστή, και οταν το pir πιάσει κίνηση και ανοίξειτο κύκλωματων 12V αυτόματα να ανοίγει και το κύκλωματων 3,3V του μικροϋπολογιστήγια να μπορώ ουσιαστικά να παίρνω την πληροφορία μου. 
Άλλο ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που με βοήθησαν μέχρι στιγμής, έμαθα πολλά από όλους σας δίνοντας μου τροφή και ψάχνοντας παράλληλα στο γούγλε!

----------


## klik

Θα έχεις δυο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά; (ένα για το PIR και ένα για την πλακέτα σου)
Μέτρα την ακίδα της πλακέτας σου με βολτόμετρο (πλακέτα με τροφοδοσία, αλλά ακίδα ασύνδετη), τι τάση έχει. Θα έχει ή σχεδόν 3,3 ή 0V.
Τα optocoupler έχουν μεγάλη αναμενόμενη ζωή (όταν δεν το παρακάνεις με το ρεύμα που τους δίνεις). Πρώτα θα βγάλει βλάβη η πλακέτα σου και μετά αυτό.

----------


## bluedr

> Θα έχεις δυο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά; (ένα για το PIR και ένα για την πλακέτα σου)
> Μέτρα την ακίδα της πλακέτας σου με βολτόμετρο (πλακέτα με τροφοδοσία, αλλά ακίδα ασύνδετη), τι τάση έχει. Θα έχει ή σχεδόν 3,3 ή 0V.
> Τα optocoupler έχουν μεγάλη αναμενόμενη ζωή (όταν δεν το παρακάνεις με το ρεύμα που τους δίνεις). Πρώτα θα βγάλει βλάβη η πλακέτα σου και μετά αυτό.



Ο μικρουπολογιστης τροφοδοτητε με micro usb 5v 2amper αλλά τρέχει ολόκληρο λειτουργικό πάνω (linux) και πολλά άλλα. Η έξοδος βγάζει 3,3v αν δεις εικόνα και θα διαβάζω απο gpio. Αν στην gpio δεν έρχεται τάση διαβάζει 0. Αλλιώς διαβάζει 3,3v. Να υποθέσω ότι μου προτίνεις να χρησιμοποιήσω optocoupler?

----------


## klik

Αν και πάλι δεν απάντησες αν θα έχεις δύο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά, ας υποθέσω ότι έχεις 2 διαφορετικά ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά. Ένα των 5V για το board και ένα 12V για το PIR.
Ναι εφόσον είναι ανεξάρτητα τα τροφοδοτικά, έχει πλεονεκτήματα η χρήση optocoupler (γαλβανική απομόνωση).
Εφόσον η πλακέτα σου δίνει και 5V και 3,3V, θα προτιμήσω φτηνό optocoupler π.χ. 4Ν26 και τροφοδοσία απο τα 5V
(αν το τροφοδοτούσαμε με τα 3,3V, θα θέλαμε 50mA στο led για Vce saturation 0,5V στα 2mA - υπερβολική επιβάρυνση για το optocoupler και για το reed relay). Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλες λύσεις με πιο εξωτικούς optocoupler (π.χ. sfh6286) ή photocouplers, αλλά θα δυσκολευτείς να τους βρεις στα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς.

ΣΤο παρακάτω σχέδιο η δίοδος led του optocoupler τροφοδοτείται από το PIR με 12Vdc. Η αντίσταση 560Ωμ επιτρέπει περίπου 20mA να περάσουν από το LED.Αυτό θα το οδηγήσει σε Vce περίπου 1,2V με Ic 10mA και τελικά τάση στην ακίδα της πλακέτας σου περίπου 3,2V (περιορισμένη από το zener).

x1.png

Βατόμουρο είναι η πλακέτα;

----------


## bluedr

> Αν και πάλι δεν απάντησες αν θα έχεις δύο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά, ας υποθέσω ότι έχεις 2 διαφορετικά ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά. Ένα των 5V για το board και ένα 12V για το PIR.
> Ναι εφόσον είναι ανεξάρτητα τα τροφοδοτικά, έχει πλεονεκτήματα η χρήση optocoupler (γαλβανική απομόνωση).
> Εφόσον η πλακέτα σου δίνει και 5V και 3,3V, θα προτιμήσω φτηνό optocoupler π.χ. 4Ν26 και τροφοδοσία απο τα 5V
> (αν το τροφοδοτούσαμε με τα 3,3V, θα θέλαμε 50mA στο led για Vce saturation 0,5V στα 2mA - υπερβολική επιβάρυνση για το optocoupler και για το reed relay). Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλες λύσεις με πιο εξωτικούς optocoupler (π.χ. sfh6286) ή photocouplers, αλλά θα δυσκολευτείς να τους βρεις στα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς.
> 
> ΣΤο παρακάτω σχέδιο η δίοδος led του optocoupler τροφοδοτείται από το PIR με 12Vdc. Η αντίσταση 560Ωμ επιτρέπει περίπου 20mA να περάσουν από το LED.Αυτό θα το οδηγήσει σε Vce περίπου 1,2V με Ic 10mA και τελικά τάση στην ακίδα της πλακέτας σου περίπου 3,2V (περιορισμένη από το zener).
> 
> x1.png
> 
> Βατόμουρο είναι η πλακέτα;


Το raspberry pi b+ είναι. Δεν σκεφτόμουν για αλλο τροφοδοτικό γι'αυτό σου είπα να πάρω τα 3,3v που μου δίνει το raspberry pi. Ενα τροφοδοτικό θα έχω των 12v (13,8 για την ακρίβεια). Κακός λες?

----------


## klik

Δεν πειράζει. Που θα έχεις το τροφοδοτικό (κοντά στο βατόμουρο είναι η σωστότερη επιλογή ή στο PIR); (έχει και αυτό τη σημασία του  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## bluedr

> Δεν πειράζει. Που θα έχεις το τροφοδοτικό (κοντά στο βατόμουρο είναι η σωστότερη επιλογή ή στο PIR); (έχει και αυτό τη σημασία του ).


Ναι Κοντά στο βατόμουρο. Δεν θέλω ούτε να φαίνετε ούτε να μπορεί να το πειράξει κάποιος. Τα θέλω Όλα σε ένα σημείο να είναι οργανωμένα αρα και το κύκλωμα με τα optocouplers εκεί.

----------

